
Ask HN: Java program ideas for absolute beginners? - alex_g
I have a cousin and a close friend who are just starting as Computer Science majors. Neither of them has any prior programming experience, but they are familiar with tech and enjoy playing video games.<p>Their university courses are starting them off with Java. I&#x27;m worried they&#x27;ll become disinterested in making console programs that have no real world applicability. I remember being in that position, googling &quot;what can I actually build with Java&quot; countless times.<p>Any ideas for simple projects that might really show off what you can build that&#x27;s relevant&#x2F;interesting? My first thought was a text-based RPG.
======
coreyp_1
Encourage them to try other languages. Let them choose something to do, then
choose the best language for it. That's the best way to learn, IMO.

~~~
alex_g
Their university courses require projects to be completed in Java. Since
they're just starting out, I think it'd be good to stick to that one language.

